# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  جميع اغاني محمد بشار mp3 و كلماتها

## الوسادة

*
عيوني نشتاقله 






وعيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله

حبيبي حبيبي حبيب قلبي محمد

افديه بعمري كله ..

الله الله الله , الله الله الله ...

والجذع حنُ وبكي لفراق الهادي المكي 

الشوفي يبعد هاالشيق ....

وعيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله 

حبيبي حبيبي حبيب قلبي محمد 

افديه بعمري كله ..

الله الله الله , الله الله الله ...

والجمل جيــــــــــله يبكي 

دمعوا على خدو يجري

عن جوعو يشكي وعن حاله ....

وعيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله

حبيبي حبيبي حبيب قلبي محمد

افديه بعمري كله ..

الله الله الله , الله الله الله ...

والقمر لي طانشق نصفٍ عن بعض افترق

وطاهـ مؤيد من الحق وكلام صديق كله

وعيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله

حبيبي حبيبي حبيب قلبي محمد 

افديه بعمري كله ..

وعيوني تشتاقله والقلب يحنله

حبيبي حبيبي حبيب قلبي محمد

افديه بعمري كله

حمل من هنا 

فتش يقلبك 





فتش في قلبك عن كلمة بحبك..
واترك ضلالك وغرورك وكبرك..

والابتسامة اجمل وسامة..
رحمة وفضيلة بيوم القيامة..

خلينا نعيش الحب ونرسم كلمة حب الغير
خلينا نعيش الناس نعلم معنى حروف الخير.

ونعيش الانسانية..


لا لا لا لا لا

لالالالالالالالالالالا

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


لحظة مودة لحظة جميلة..
لو حتى وردة لا مش قليلة..


والابتسامة اجمل وسامة ..
رحمة وفضيلة بيوم القيامة..


خلينا نعيش الحب ونرسم كلمة حب الغير
خلينا نعيش الناس نعلم معنى حروف الخير..


ونعيش الانسانية..


خلينا نعيش الحب ونرسم كلمة حب الغير
خلينا نعيش الناس نعلم معنى حروف الخير..


ونعيش الانسانية..

حمل من هنا 


يا ريتني طيارة 





يا رتني طيارة من خيطان ورق ...

اشوف البيارة بستناني الي انحرق...




وتتشربك الخيطان بشجرات البستان...

واحتضنوا بحنان وطني الي نسرق...




مهما طول بعدي عنك يا وطني..


يا وطني ما صير ارجعلك ...






حبيبي شو مشتاقلك يا وطني...

نسيانك صعب استحالة ويا رتني طيارة ..

يا رتني طيارة من خيطان ورق ...

اشوف البيارة بستناني الي انحرق...




وتتشربك الخيطان بشجرات البستان...

واحتضنوا بحنان وطني الي نسرق...



ما عيشتش في بلادي لكن ..

في روحي هواها ساكن..




يا اغلى واحلى الاماكن يا وطني..

مش ناسيك لا لا ويا رتني طيارة ..

يا رتني طيارة من خيطان ورق ...

اشوف البيارة بستناني الي انحرق...




وتتشربك الخيطان بشجرات البستان...

واحتضنوا بحنان وطني الي نسرق...


حمل من هنا 

معاك الله 






مهما يشتد الحصار إلنا إلنا الانتصار ...
مهما يشتد الحصار إلنا إلنا الانتصار ...
يا غزتنا معانا الله ... يا غزة ومعاك الله 
منصورة والوعد من الله
منصورة والوعد من الله ...
يا غزتنا معانا الله
يا غزة ومعاك الله 
منصورة والوعد من الله
منصورة والوعد من الله
إلنا إلنا الانتصار
منصورة والوعد من الله 
منصورة والوعد من الله 
يا قلعة ثورة وحرية ثورة وحرية
غزة العزة الهمّة أبيّة الهمّة أبيّة
يا قلعة ثورة وحرية ثورة وحرية
غزة العزة الهمّة أبيّة الهمّة أبيّة
يا غزتنا معانا الله
يا غزة ومعاكِ الله 
ومنصورة والوعد من الله
منصورة والوعد من الله ...
يـا يا غزة ومعاكِ الله
يا غزة ومعاكِ الله 
ومنصورة والوعد من الله
منصورة والوعد من الله
إلنا إلنا الانتصار
منصورة والوعد من الله 
منصورة والوعد من الله 
على جبينك مرفوعة الراية مرفوعة الراية
يا ملح الأرض والحكاية إنتِ الحكاية 
على جبينك مرفوعة الراية مرفوعة الراية
يا ملح الأرض والحكاية إنتِ الحكاية 
يا غزة معاكِ الله
يا غزة ومعاكِ الله
منصورة والوعد من الله
منصورة والوعد من الله 
يا غزة معاكِ الله
يا غزة ومعاكِ الله
منصورة والوعد من الله
منصورة والوعد من الله
إلنا إلنا الانتصار
منصورة والوعد من الله
منصورة والوعد من الله


حمل من هنا 




عيدك أحلى 







عيدك احلى واحلى لما لما تحلى تحلى بمين 
والي اغلى واغلى عندك وعندك يسوى الملايين 
عيدك احلى واحلى لما لما تحلى تحلى بمين 
والي اغلى واغلى عندك وعندك يسوى الملايين 
مع صحابك واهلك الدنيا بتضحكلك 
والعيد بيندهلك ان شالله من العيدين 
مع صحابك واهلك الدنيا بتضحكلك 
والعيد بيندهلك ان شالله من العيدين 
عيدك احلى واحلى لما لما تحلى تحلى بمين 
والي اغلى واغلى عندك وعندك يسوى الملايين 
جيرانك عايدهم من كلمة بتسعدهم 
الصغار تناولهم عيديتك فرحانين 
جيرانك عايدهم من كلمة بتسعدهم 
الصغار تناولهم عيديتك فرحانين 
عيدك احلى واحلى لما لما تحلى تحلى بمين 
والي اغلى واغلى عندك و عندك يسوى الملايين 
والي بدربك شفتو عرفتو او ما عرفتو 
لو انت عايدتتو بسمة مش خسرانين 
والي بدربك شفتو عرفتو او ما عرفتو 
لو انت عايدتتو بسمة مش خسرانين 
مش خسرانين لو بسمة 
عيدك احلى واحلى لما لما تحلى تحلى بمين 
والي اغلى واغلى عندك و عندك يسوى الملايين 
عيدك احلى واحلى لما لما تحلى تحلى بمين 



يتبع ............*

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمو وسادة 
بحبهم كتير اغاني محمد بشار

----------

